# DIY Archery Target - Puzzle Mats



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

cool, looks like it would be a great backstop also if made larger.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

How much did it cost? Great idea, how fast a bow where you using and how much penetration?

Have you used broadheads on it?


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

shooter22 said:


> cool, looks like it would be a great backstop also if made larger.


that's actually Plan B... in case this didn't work. i have a bunch of phone books that i'm planning to compress and have this one as a back stop. i think it could work both tasks anyway so i'm gonna do the phone books.



bcbow1971 said:


> How much did it cost? Great idea, how fast a bow where you using and how much penetration? Have you used broadheads on it?


uhm... i actually don't know how fast but i have a Mathews Conquest 4, and it says 310 fps on the website. it cost around $30 after converting it from peso, some of the materials are free from the backyard. arrows didn't punch through the back, unless it hits the puzzle mats' joints... that's the problem. points peered at the back by an inch... i just inserted corrugated cardboards in between some puzzle mats to solve it. seems fine afterwards. i think broadheads are a no-no. it would just pulverize the mats.

one good thing about the frame is i could easily convert it from puzzle mats to compressed carpets or corrugated cardboards. all i need is some add-ons for the threaded bars and maybe leave some puzzle mats as permanent back stop.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Hi, Couple of questions for you.

How easy are the arrows to remove from the puzzle mats?

How deep did you stack them? How deep did your arrows go?

They make excercise mats very similar to these without the
cutout puzzle shapes.

Thanks


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi.

easy... not much effort in pulling them out. it's like a bit easier than pulling an arrow from compressed straw targets. the only problem is, they don't heal well.

approximately 1 foot thick. though i could go more to compress them.

yup, they do manufacture the big ones. but it's a bit expensive in my place. although that's my original plan. well, i could do with that type when the current one had already disintegrated. as of now, i just used the whole thing as a back stop for my "stacked phonebook" target.


----------

